# Texas malt needs emergency surgery



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This KILLS me, rescue boy in Texas needs surgery for anal glands. The link is for a chipin account and tells his story. He must be in horrible pain. There's no excuse for neglecting your baby to this point. No excuse! The rescue is Big Dog Rescue out of Austin. This is an awesome rescue group and has a big following so I'll know they'll raise the money but every little bit helps. Prayers for little Bingo. Thank you!

ChipIn: Bingo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Posted on my FB and heading to donate.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I just checked his ChipIn and it has exceeded the amount the they wanted to raise. His ChipIn goal was $1,000 and it is at $1,115!! That is wonderful.  I will donate as well anyway. 


Not to hold this thread hostage, but let's not forget poor Jimmy's ChipIn - it's only at $800. 
http://happyangelsdogrescue.chipin.com/jimmy-the-maltese


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw that his goal had been reached when I went to donate and have decided to put the money I was going to donate to Bingo to Jimmy instead. His fund isn't growing very fast.

I hope little Bingo feels better real soon!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I saw that his goal had been reached when I went to donate and have decided to put the money I was going to donate to Bingo to Jimmy instead. His fund isn't growing very fast.
> 
> I hope little Bingo feels better real soon!


Thank you Glenda!!! I made a donation to Jimmy when I first heard about him and will be making another one to this guy. The rescue said he is just such a happy boy!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lindsay and Glenda - y'all are so sweet. I was going to suggest y'all send your money to Jimmy since Bingo has reached his goal. I'll send Jimmy some money too. 

Bingo is at the vet's now and they are doing x-rays and getting him ready for surgery. Hopefully that little guy will be ok!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Lindsay and Glenda - y'all are so sweet. I was going to suggest y'all send your money to Jimmy since Bingo has reached his goal. I'll send Jimmy some money too.
> 
> Bingo is at the vet's now and they are doing x-rays and getting him ready for surgery. Hopefully that little guy will be ok!


So glad to hear Celeta!! Thank you for letting us know. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Lindsay and Glenda - y'all are so sweet. I was going to suggest y'all send your money to Jimmy since Bingo has reached his goal. I'll send Jimmy some money too.
> 
> Bingo is at the vet's now and they are doing x-rays and getting him ready for surgery. Hopefully that little guy will be ok!


YAY! Best wishes for a speedy recovery for little Bingo!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'm really hoping for little Bingo's full recovery. He's still very much a pup and definitely has a long life ahead of him. I can't imagine how anyone could let this puppy suffer through the pain...Thank God for that kind lady who offered to help him. 

Seeing as his ChipIn already exceeded his goal, I'll just donate again for little Jimmy's cause. His still has a long way to go. I already shared his ChipIn in my FB account. Hopefully we can pull more people to send donations towards that handsome boy.


----------

